# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  διακοπτης εξωτερικου βρογχου (διακοπτης καλοριφέρ μονοσωληνιου εξωτερικου βρογχου )

## gon

Παιδιά καλησπέρα
πως να τοποθετησω ένα διακόπτη καλοριφέρ μονοσωληνιου εξωτερικου βρογχου
σε σωμα πανελ με υψος 900  ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το σωληνακι  του διακόπτη εξωτερικου βρογχου

http://ydravlika.net/index.php?route...product_id=546
http://www.bailos.gr/product_view.ph...d=663&catid=69

----------


## vasilisd

Κάλεσε ένα υδραυλικό, για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό, αν δεν έχεις τις στοιχειώδης γνώσεις.

----------


## xsterg

εχει ηδη βανακι και θελεις να το αλλαξεις γιατι χαλασε? η προκειται για νεο βρογχο?

----------


## gon

πρόκειται για νέο βρόγχο
Ένα  σώμα  με  φέτες  το  Αντικαθιστώ με  ένα  σώμα    πάνελ  

Τρίστηλο - III/905/16, Κλασικό Θερμαντικό Σώμα ΑΚΑΝ
http://racor.gr/κλασσικά-σώματα/1056...έτες.html#3206

Το Αντικαθιστώ με  το   Παρακάτω  22/900/800  Θερμαντικό Σώμα Panel
http://ydravlika.net/index.php?route...product_id=546

----------


## gon

Ο σωλήνας σύνδεσης από χρωμιωμένο ορείχαλκο,    θα πρέπει να κοπεί και να λειανθεί έτσι ώστε να εγκαταστήσουμε ένα κομμάτι του οποίου το μήκος θα πρέπει να είναι 33mm λιγότερο από την απόσταση των κέντρων των οπών του θερμαντικού σώματος. 


Αυτή είναι μια θεμελιώδης ενέργεια για μια σωστή εγκατάσταση?

----------


## pts.

r314d-250x250.jpg
επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο , μιλάς για αυτό το σωληνάκι?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ο σωλήνας σύνδεσης από χρωμιωμένο ορείχαλκο,    θα πρέπει να κοπεί και να λειανθεί έτσι ώστε να εγκαταστήσουμε ένα κομμάτι του οποίου το μήκος θα πρέπει να είναι 33mm λιγότερο από την απόσταση των κέντρων των οπών του θερμαντικού σώματος. 
> 
> 
> Αυτή είναι μια θεμελιώδης ενέργεια για μια σωστή εγκατάσταση?


Δεν εχει οδηγιες ο διακοπτης;

----------


## vasilisd

Ο διακόπτης δε σου λέει πόσο να κόψεις το σωληνάκι. 
Βιδώνεις τον διακόπτη κάτω, βιδώνεις την γωνιά επάνω και μετράς την απόσταση συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και τα σπειρώματα (καθαρή απόσταση +2cm περίπου). Περνάς σε κάθε πλευρά στο σωληνάκι το ρακόρ (παξιμάδι), το ορειχάλκινο ή τεφλονένιο δαχτυλίδι. Βάζεις το σωληνάκι πρώτα απο την πάνω μεριά που έχει περιθώριο και κατεβάζεις κάτω.

----------

NEOMELOS (10-08-16)

----------


## gon

> r314d-250x250.jpg
> επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο , μιλάς για αυτό το σωληνάκι?


Ναι  για  αυτό

----------

